# The AuSable River I Once Remember



## BIG 30 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Here is a pic I'd like to share of my Father & his Brother back in 1966 after fly fishing the Mason Tract of the South Branch. (yes that is me in the back ground and my Grand Pap their father took the pic)
Those were the days in deed. The Days when my Grand Pap, My Dad and My Uncle were my mentors teaching me how to flip bugs in swirling dark pools or between logs with rolling cold fresh water.*


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Cool! I've fished that area quite a bit over the years and never came even remotely close to a day like that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing i love those old pics.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

That's a great photo! Thanks for posting. It is really fun looking back at the way things were (back when I was 16). I sure hope you got their permission before posting the "gut and grin" photo. Some guys might take offense. None taken here.


----------

